# Cardio Help



## dirctn2pnt@outlook.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive never coded cardio before and i need help

How to code:
1. right heart cath
2. oxygen saturation
3. selective rt pulmonary wedge injection

i thought 93501-26, 93541 and 93556-26 is this correct?


----------

